# In Late flowering and need HELP! :D



## Iamganja (Nov 23, 2008)

This is my 1st homegrow or any grow for that matter. i came through and now im in the late flowering stage most likely 5th week of flowering or so. I came through with no pests,diseases or any complications of that sort . but i sense that my buds arent buds lol and that they should be a little bigger than they are now. so if sum1 could help shine the spotlight on my girl i will be very grateful. I cant seem to get the hang of the upload but here is a fast way to upload for the ppl facing the same problem goto tinypic.com upload and copy paste the last bar with the link where u want and u got tht pic for life, anyways here are mine.

i will post 15 comments 1st ppl and ,my pics will be up


----------



## Iamganja (Nov 23, 2008)

still 12 posts to go unless sum1 posts here then i can reply makes it alot easier


----------



## Iamganja (Nov 23, 2008)

still 12 posts to go unless sum1 posts here then i can reply makes it alot easier


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Nov 23, 2008)

only two things i know to beef up your bud 
1 bloom enhancers which you might be able to use for a week or two depending on how long you plan to flush most ppl flush for one to two weeks
or try adding more light dunno what kind of lighting your use but you could add cfls or t-5 floro's for side lighting to get your lower buds more light


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 23, 2008)

Iamganja said:
			
		

> This is my 1st homegrow or any grow for that matter. i came through and now im in the late flowering stage most likely 5th week of flowering or so. I came through with no pests,diseases or any complications of that sort . but i sense that my buds arent buds lol and that they should be a little bigger than they are now. so if sum1 could help shine the spotlight on my girl i will be very grateful. I cant seem to get the hang of the upload but here is a fast way to upload for the ppl facing the same problem goto tinypic.com upload and copy paste the last bar with the link where u want and u got tht pic for life, anyways here are mine.
> 
> i will post 15 comments 1st ppl and ,my pics will be up



You need to figure out how to upload pictures here.  I have never had any trouble uploading pictures.  You are not supposed to link pictures to an external source like you have suggested.  What kind of trouble are you having?  

You need to tell us way more about your grow--strain, how are you growing, growing medium, type and size of lights, ventilation, nutes, watering schedule, etc, etc.  And as you are aware, we really need pictures.


----------



## Iamganja (Nov 23, 2008)

hXXp://i38.tinypic.com/2dlsrw4.jpg
hXXp://i34.tinypic.com/16k51ee.jpg
hXXp://i37.tinypic.com/15rmntj.jpg
hXXp://i37.tinypic.com/whh7qv.jpg
hXXp://i34.tinypic.com/5chhxh.jpg

these are the latest bud pics


edited to reformat direct links

okay well in the country i am ferts SUCK and im mean SUCK the highest phosphorus compound i found was 11 i remember. i was using cfl for seedling then i moved to 200W MH on a single plant, then moved to 200 HPS after i determined sex and all that. i have ceiling fixture with a 24 hour air conditioned room so i have ventilation under control. wht else do you want to know

and i was working with 24 hour lighting and gradually moved into 12/12, i have used these gay tablets about a week ago i see a little improvement but im not sure if my yield will be that pleasing

sry i missed that out, the strain is some lebaneese weed this is a seed off a friend's bud and for medium that would be soil ofcourse


----------



## Alistair (Nov 23, 2008)

The bud looks really nice.  Without knowing more about your grow, I'd say that you could use more light.  You've got a 200 watt HPS, if you had a 400 watt HPS your buds would be bigger.


----------



## Iamganja (Nov 23, 2008)

so ur suggesting that 200 watt hps isnt enough for 1 plant :S

and if ny1 could help me with harvest tips that would be great


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 23, 2008)

Well, I think that your girl looks great.  You are not, however, in the late stages of flowering, IMO.  It looks like you have a sativa there--I would guess a 10-14 week flowering period, so you are at best, half way, and you may be further away than that.  Your plants will go through phases where they don't seem to grow much, but they are producing THC and bulking up.  Be patient, you are just a ways out, probably 5-7 weeks.  The only true way to tell if a plant is ready is by looking at the trichs with magnification of some kind.


----------



## gagjababy (Nov 23, 2008)

Am I the only person that can see the hermie in the bunch?


----------



## slowmo77 (Nov 23, 2008)

ya i seen a few places that could be pollen sacks. if it were mine i'd be takin a close look at it. jmo


----------



## leafminer (Nov 23, 2008)

Look how it's amber already - I rather doubt that it has long to go.
200W HPS is plenty for one plant. But it depends on many factors like the strain,  nutes, how much veg it put on, and so on ... why don't you sample it and tell us how it smokes ... ?


----------



## Hick (Nov 24, 2008)

Welcome .. check out this link--> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/foru...ad.php?t=16208
you don't need 15 posts to post pictures. ..only to post direct links to offsite hosts, which we discourage here..


----------



## Iamganja (Nov 24, 2008)

well thank you but, so who do i sample it, which bud do i take or wht do i do exactly and i also wanted to say that lots of brownish/redish hairs are poppin towards the bottom of the plant and the top of the plant has a couple here and there on every bud. one more thing my top bud seems to be producing more flowers which is giving it a slight slight height increase but i dont think it will take 5 weeks more. i might not have much experience but for sure its about 2-3 weeks more max. but plz hook me up with the sampling method i will reply as soon as i get the post


----------



## BUDISGUD (Nov 24, 2008)

when 2 thirds 0f the hairs have gone amber color its time too chop


----------



## Iamganja (Nov 24, 2008)

2 thirds of the hair of that specific bud or 2/3 of the hairs on ALL THE BUGS


----------



## andy52 (Nov 24, 2008)

check the trichs with magnification as THG said above.thats the only for sure way to tell if the plant is ready to harvest and also to tell about how much longer you have to go.


----------



## Iamganja (Nov 24, 2008)

as soon as i get my hands on one. wht do u recommend and will i find it at radioshack for sure ?


----------



## Hick (Nov 24, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> Welcome .. check out this link--> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/foru...ad.php?t=16208
> you don't need 15 posts to post pictures. ..only to post direct links to offsite hosts, which we discourage here..



hmmm.. it was reported that this was a dead link, 'n sure enough!.. it was 
let's try this one
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16208


----------



## Hick (Nov 24, 2008)

BUDISGUD said:
			
		

> when 2 thirds 0f the hairs have gone amber color its time too chop


IME.. pistils can turn/die for various reasons, including pollination, handling/touching, ect. In addition, "I" see different pistil maturity/color change, in different degrees with different strains. "I" don't believe that pistil color is a "good" method of judging ripeness.

When to harvest by dj short..--> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1938
.





> I highly recommend that the serious cannabis student acquire a 30X power, illuminated magnifier. These can be found at most local electronics stores, often for under fifteen dollars. With the aid of the magnifier one can learn more about the detail of trichome development and ripeness......
> Three quarters to 90% of the pistils will have turned reddish brown as well. For a basic Indica this takes well into the seventh week of the flowering cycle.
> 
> By the end of the eighth week most of the calyxes will have swollen and a surge of trichome development has coated most of the buds. It is now that the development of a very discerning palate comes into play to determine the finest harvest time. Remember - patience is a virtue and often a discipline.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 24, 2008)

in my opinion i advise everyone to get a digital microscope.its fail proof way to check the tricks without the aggravation of using the radio shack thingy.and its cheap,70 bucks to the door.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 24, 2008)

gagjababy said:
			
		

> Am I the only person that can see the hermie in the bunch?



LOL--you're right.  I must have really been stoned to have missed that.  They are pretty evident when I go back and look.


----------



## Iamganja (Nov 24, 2008)

i will see wht i can do, cuz i have an 8 mp digicam that shows trichomes pretty nicely on macro photos, i dunno if that will be enough. and about the sampling any ideas ? lol


----------



## Iamganja (Nov 24, 2008)

lol and im sorry to dissapoint u those arent pollen sacs just the reflection on light and blah blah and the color of the twisted hairs and leaves of the bud they made it look like a pollen sac or at least i hope it did. lol


----------



## Iamganja (Nov 24, 2008)

if i dont get my hands on a microscope soon. im gna flip cuz i believe that im in the open window of harvest we dont want her to be CBD now  first time to grow weed and gna be my 2nd time ever to smoke weed. been smokin hash for the last 4 yrz now and it is time for a change. i live in a country where weed is very scarce u pay 100 $ for about a match box amount worth of weed lol. i hope my baby comes through


----------



## BUDISGUD (Nov 24, 2008)

Iamganja said:
			
		

> if i dont get my hands on a microscope soon. im gna flip cuz i believe that im in the open window of harvest we dont want her to be CBD now  first time to grow weed and gna be my 2nd time ever to smoke weed. been smokin hash for the last 4 yrz now and it is time for a change. i live in a country where weed is very scarce u pay 100 $ for about a match box amount worth of weed lol. i hope my baby comes through


 
i paid £2 for a magnifying glass,hasnt failed me yet


----------



## Iamganja (Nov 24, 2008)

can u explain how i may sample my baby


----------



## Iamganja (Nov 24, 2008)

come to think of it i may have mistaken my plant for an indica, cuz its pretty tall about 170cm im still not sure i was never sure since day 1. thing is thats kinda wht happens when u get a seed off some bud some friend smoked. lol


----------



## Iamganja (Nov 24, 2008)

any1 plz help with the sampling bit and the sativa indica identification


----------



## BUDISGUD (Nov 24, 2008)

chop a bud and hang it up for a couple of days till it feels crispy,4 or 5 days


----------



## Iamganja (Nov 24, 2008)

its a sativa for sure i guess im in for a longer flowering and head ups on bigger yield would be of great use, im using fertilizer but its very low quality and its all i can find in the whole country. if any alternates would be great


----------



## Hick (Nov 24, 2008)

Iamganja said:
			
		

> any1 plz help with the sampling bit and the sativa indica identification


have you tried our "search" feature?.. at the top, in the toolbar 
or the resource page. Both are great tools for research


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 24, 2008)

I think that you should wait a while before you take a sample.  At only 5 weeks, there won't be much THC production.  Go online to buy nutes if you don't have anything locally.


----------



## massproducer (Nov 24, 2008)

I couldn't agree more Hemp Goddess...  It seems as though you have started to do some research but you really need to do a bit more reading before you do anything...  The reason that your buds aren't buds yet is because you are in week 5-6 and your buds are still growing and are probably not even starting to fill in yet...  You need to give it time, growing QUALITY Marijuana takes more patience then anything, and if you are seriously considering chopping at week 5, regardless if you have a sativa or a strong indica, then i am going to hate to see you in a couple of weeks when the buds really START to fill out...

You should be at this point feeding your plants heavy for atleast this week, and then you should start to taper off your feedings over the next 2 weeks finalizing with feeding no nutes or anything for a week or so...  This isn't the only or even the best way, it is just the way i do it and it works great for me...  But trust me if you give them atleast another 3 weeks then you will be very pleasantly surprized with the out come

Good luck


----------



## Iamganja (Nov 25, 2008)

i agree but here is the thing now i discovered newly that those hairs that are standing straight up look like they are folding in or crumpling up do i have to worry or anything and i have some new pics i will upload in a bit


----------



## massproducer (Nov 25, 2008)

that will happen naturally as the plant begins to mature...  They will start to change colour and then draw back into the false seed pods, as long as this isn't happening in like a day throughout the plant then you are fine


----------



## Iamganja (Nov 25, 2008)

i took some macro pics i will share now they some kinda amber and if not the trichomes are standing up and full but u will see for urself let me upload it


----------



## Iamganja (Nov 25, 2008)

i am very sorry but i can only view this website through a proxy and its making it very difficult to upload directly i will have to use the links until i find a solution thank u very much. 


http://i36.tinypic.com/311nyns.jpg

http://i37.tinypic.com/24gkhg0.jpg

http://i37.tinypic.com/w9d1ls.jpg

http://i34.tinypic.com/v2wrgm.jpg

http://i36.tinypic.com/wupkk8.jpg

http://i33.tinypic.com/72ydn6.jpg


----------



## massproducer (Nov 25, 2008)

I have some very bad news for ya, firstly your plants are no where close to being done, but even more importantly it is a full blown hermie... I can see full blown balls and nanners all over the whole plant, and judging by the amount and age of them, your entire plant is going to be seeded, and not with good usable seeds but with garbage seeds carrying genetic weaknesses and high hermie propensity

The seeds you are using where probably the same based on you saying that they came from a friends bud


----------



## Iamganja (Nov 25, 2008)

how can i tell its a full blown hermie   and besides i cant see any balls at all so with all that crystalizing and all that its a hermie......


----------



## Iamganja (Nov 25, 2008)

i promise really there are no sacs at all or any balls or any type of spheres anywhere on the plant but ofcourse u have more experience im really confused now  :S

im 100% sure of the no sac/sphere/ball/rounded object exisiting anywhere on the plant this breed is lebaneese so i dunno if u came across any b4 and 2nd have u looked closely into the close up bud pics has lots of amber trichomes in it. and plz make sure of ur diagnosis not that im doubting u but i would hate to take my baby down after all this  and if u have any hermi pics i can look at maybe that will help me see the obvious.


----------



## massproducer (Nov 25, 2008)

Do you see the yellow banana looking thing poking out of most of the buds???  They are nanners, which are male flowers...  Regardless if you have 1 plant, it ain't gonna hurt nothing to finish running it, but yes I am positive that it is a hermie


----------



## massproducer (Nov 25, 2008)

There are no amber trichomes on your plant yet, you are confusing pistils (hairs) with trichs, I see some of the pistils starting to turn colour, but from the ones i can see the trichs were clear as they should be at week 5

Also look at your 4th picture from the top... See all of those yellow things sticking out???  Those are male flowers


----------



## Iamganja (Nov 25, 2008)

so they are small banna like yellow things cuz i will have to see this live, umm one more thing that is only on the top bud tho. so wht do i do now 

i mean whts the solution, whts the outcome and wht can i do to make the most out of this


----------



## massproducer (Nov 25, 2008)

Any banana looking things you see you are going to have to pick em off, but honestly i would say that it already did its damage


----------



## massproducer (Nov 25, 2008)

It just means that you will probably have some seeds in you bud


----------



## Iamganja (Nov 25, 2008)

i went and looked at it again, i couldnt see any banana like features, lol maybe cuz my eyes and brain are blocking the idea out but other than that how bad is having seeds does it chop potency ? and are they gna be any useful. im in greaving if its a hermie


----------



## Iamganja (Nov 25, 2008)

i looked at a picture of the bud being young and i think i see wht u mean now.

edit 

i see the young bananas. so i am frozen in my seat now do i still go through with my flowering, am i near harvest and im lost for words really


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 25, 2008)

Listen to what Mass is telling you.

This is your plant.


----------



## Iamganja (Nov 25, 2008)

i asked this 3 times which is because im in shock of the finding. do i continue flowering? is there nytin i can do ? and how far could i be from harvest ? will those seeds be useful? will my potency go alot less as will the yield? if u have questions u think i would ask answer them plz. thanks guys u have been lots of help to bad it had to be in bringing the bad news


----------



## Hick (Nov 25, 2008)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16565 <-- on the resource page lamganga


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 25, 2008)

Continue with your plant.

The only thing you can do is pick the male heads off.

Your about 6-7 weeks from harvest.

The seeds are no good, they will only grow more hermies, I strongly suggest you throw any seeds away.

Potency has been lost, but not to the point of being no good, imagine a full female is a potency of 10, you now have a 6-7.

Your yield will be what it would have been.

eace:


----------



## Iamganja (Nov 25, 2008)

picking the male heads so all those things u put circles on for me, i cut them off with scissors or do i take that baby stem with the flower out.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Nov 25, 2008)

On the odd occasion it's happened me late in flowering. I just pick em off with thumb and index finger.


----------



## Iamganja (Nov 25, 2008)

i can always throw the seeds in some random field that i know get watered and nurished on a daily basis, do some gorilla growing. or gave them back to my friend i dunno. one more question will the hemie action go on throughout all the buds or only the top one. cuz when i went and looked at it i can only see those on the top bud


----------



## Iamganja (Nov 25, 2008)

and how where ur final results runbyhemp towards quality and all


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 25, 2008)

If you remove a penis from a man it cannot make a woman pregnant, but the rest of the man is intact,

Take the head off a male flower and it cannot fertilise a female flower, but the rest of the male is intact.

Just taking the heads off will do.

You will get more male flowers appear, you are now at war, you will need to check often and remove as soon as seen.


----------



## Iamganja (Nov 25, 2008)

and how were ur final results runbyhemp towards quality and all


----------



## Runbyhemp (Nov 25, 2008)

You can throw the hermie seeds outside for a bit of fun,but more than likely all you're going to get are hermies. I wouldn't take any risks for a few hermie beans

From my experience it doesn't always affect the entire plant. Results were mediochre ... buds were full of harm formed seeds and they definitley make it a harsher, and less enjoyable smoke.


----------



## Iamganja (Nov 25, 2008)

wow i would have never imagined this happining. could i have induced the hermi formation and do u see them anywhere other than the top so i can start choppin some dicks off lol. all the banana thingies are going. has ny1 found this strain to be familiar to sumtin they grew or seen b4. and if it is a gd strain regardless of shemaleness that struck my confused baby lol

but if i take ur advices and start removing the bananas do i jus decrease my chance of seeds or do i eradicate it. plus i can always clean the seeds from the dried bud. i didnt understand perfectly this part

 " buds were full of harm formed seeds and they definitley make it a harsher, and less enjoyable smoke."

did u mean like if u smoke the seeds along with the bud or jus the seeds being around causes that effect.

dont worry no risks of cops and all that and ppl dont even know how marijuana plants look like here. so im very safe and when i say no cops i mean like no even 1 single cop. thts the advantage of being in a compound lol


----------



## Runbyhemp (Nov 25, 2008)

> buds were full of harm formed seeds and they definitley make it a harsher, and less enjoyable smoke.



As I mentioned, it occurred to me late in flowering, shortly before the plant was ready. The seeds were not formed properly, and were soft. Was impossible to pick out of the bud.


----------



## Iamganja (Nov 25, 2008)

OUCH! eventho u did cut them off as u spotted them or u had not known of such knowledge back then


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 25, 2008)

Some of the banana's are deeply hidden, you cannot see them, you can only remove what is in view, the hidden ones fertilise the plant and that is where the seeds come from.


----------



## Iamganja (Nov 25, 2008)

lol so we are in for a ride me and my baby i mean i found out so many things. i mistakened it for an indica but it is a sativa afterall and i get the hermi news well its like God knew sativa are little more potent and the seeds take away a little potency as u guys say so wht was given was taken b4 consumed lol


----------



## Iamganja (Nov 25, 2008)

any1 got sumtin for wht strain it might be and if it is any good at all with the damage it took


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 25, 2008)

In 3 weeks time I would take a sample from it (cut 1 of the lower buds off and quick dry it (tastes bad but you will find out how your plant is progressing))

Before you ask ....

Here is your answer 

hXXp://www.stonerforums.com/lounge/growfaq/1115.html

Change the XX to TT

Impossible to tell what a strain is just by looking at it.


----------



## Iamganja (Nov 25, 2008)

can i smoke my buds straight up through a vaporizer if i quick sample. and i went straight and chopped those banana looking penis' lol hope it works out fine


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 25, 2008)

I want to encourage you to *throw all the seeds away.*  Your plant, which was grown from bagseed, was probably from hermie genetics.  *DO NOT* perpetuate this trait by throwing these seeds out in a field.  IMO, all hermie seeds should be destroyed.


----------



## Iamganja (Feb 14, 2009)

SORRY I FADED OUT ON YOU GUYS FOR SO LONG BUT NOW IM BACK. all i can say my confused hermy smoked not so bad but not so good. the harvest wasnt much either maybe 1.5 ounces tops, hopefullly thats alright for my 1st grow. Anways im back again with blueberry yum yumz  and im in vegetation now i will be posting pics soon.


----------



## Iamganja (Feb 14, 2009)

i have no clue if thats a real strain but my friend brought them from some underground headshop. the dude said it was AK-47 crossed with blueberry crossed with bluemoonshine. and it would take 7-8 weeks for flowering. so if any1 here knows more about this strains plz share


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 14, 2009)

Iamganja said:
			
		

> i have no clue if thats a real strain but my friend brought them from some underground headshop. the dude said it was AK-47 crossed with blueberry crossed with bluemoonshine. and it would take 7-8 weeks for flowering. so if any1 here knows more about this strains plz share




No, it is not a strain--just a cross that someone made.  You can probably expect different phenotypes with different characteristics.


----------



## Iamganja (Feb 14, 2009)

These are the pics of the breed im talking to u guys about in about 2 weeks more i should be good switch the lighting system


----------



## Iamganja (Feb 15, 2009)

more pics of my babies in vegetation stage under 200watt MH, indoor growing soil ph 6.5-7, bottled water only. and i didnt start any vitamin treatments yet. i plan to switch when i get 1 or 2 more nodes or shall i keep it at the 12" scale/


----------



## Iamganja (Feb 15, 2009)

So i was hoping someone could give me a pointer here or there incase i needed 1. unless im supposed to start a new thread and all hopefully here willl do


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 15, 2009)

IMO, they look nice and green and healthy.  Your pH is fine.


----------



## DirtySouthernAfficionado (Feb 16, 2009)

> SORRY I FADED OUT ON YOU GUYS FOR SO LONG BUT NOW IM BACK. all i can say my confused hermy smoked not so bad but not so good. the harvest wasnt much either maybe 1.5 ounces tops, hopefullly thats alright for my 1st grow. Anways im back again with blueberry yum yumz  and im in vegetation now i will be posting pics soon.



IMO, getting anything from your first grow that does the job is a successful first grow. It doesn't have to be perfect, it's a learning experience. 
I've heard of this BB Yum Yum, just someones idea of a good cross. Who knows? 
Either way they look great.
Best of luck


----------



## DirtySouthernAfficionado (Feb 16, 2009)

> more pics of my babies in vegetation stage under 200watt MH, indoor growing soil ph 6.5-7, bottled water only. and i didnt start any vitamin treatments yet. i plan to switch when i get 1 or 2 more nodes or shall i keep it at the 12" scale/


 
I'm confused. My assumption is that the question is whether or not you should switch the lights now or wait for a few more nodes? That is completely dependent on your grow room and lights. Do you need to keep them small because of limitations in your room or limitations of your light? The stretch period once you begin flower should double to triple thier size. I put mine into flower once they hit 1', but I SCROG, so my screen is a foot off the top of the tub. They hit the screen hieght and I flower.


----------



## Iamganja (Feb 16, 2009)

well my previous hermy plant grew to a size of 1.73m but i started later i started when it was about 17 inches thats why. i have space but id prefer an earlier harvest this time. and i fear it growing up making it harder for the lighting below which was an issue last time. had little popcorn buds on the bottom and full sized onz on the top. but other than that i have no worries at all. my question is would it really make a diff. on anything but yield ?


----------



## Iamganja (Feb 16, 2009)

2 clear questions:

1) When do you believe i should start with the nutes.

2)its feminized seeds, are there any precautions i should take to not induce any hermy or male domnation? if moving from 24/0 to 12/12 at around 12" would be such a bad idea?


----------



## DirtySouthernAfficionado (Feb 16, 2009)

I don't see any problem with changeing over to 12/12 now. None at all.
And as far as nutes, I'm a little surprised you haven't begun yet. I used to start nutes around week 2 or 3 of veg when I did soil. But I don't know what type of soil you are using or if it had any nutes in it to begin with, like Miracle Grow. It must though if you haven't started yet. That can cause som eissues but I'd say start nutes when you start flower but start real REAL light at first and slowly bump it up over the weeks. If your soil has nutes in it still, you want to make sure you don't overdo it with you own nutes.


----------



## Iamganja (Feb 22, 2009)

NEW PICS OF THE BABIES 1 MONTH AND 1 WEEK OLD a day before starting of 12/12 flowering lighting


----------



## Iamganja (Feb 25, 2009)

i have been scrapping the country yet again for nutes all i could get my hands on wr 5-7-12 im wondering if that will do since this is my only available option.


----------



## greenthumberish (Feb 25, 2009)

Iamganja said:
			
		

> i have been scrapping the country yet again for nutes all i could get my hands on wr 5-7-12 im wondering if that will do since this is my only available option.


 
Bro, if you're having a hard time finding the right kind of nutes, why not order some off the internet? 5 nitro 7phos and 12 potash? Is that what your stuff is? I had been using botanicare probloom for one of my flowering cycles, it was 1.5-4-5. Worked fine for me....so your nutes are quite a bit stronger than what I was using, and I watered every other time with food, and ended up getting atleast a couple nute burned lower leaves. I suggest using what you've got in moderation though, and you should be fine


----------



## Iamganja (Feb 26, 2009)

i did take by your advice, and im jus waiting to get a timer easier than manually managing the lights then im gunna hit flowering for sure. besides a lil more veg. cant harm any1


----------



## solarz (Feb 26, 2009)

Iamganja said:
			
		

> i did take by your advice, and im jus waiting to get a timer easier than manually managing the lights then im gunna hit flowering for sure. besides a lil more veg. cant harm any1



This could very well be the reason that your previous plant hermied on you.  It is so unreliable to correctly flip lights manually.  

EXAMPLE: you could've had a VERY finicky strain and you missed flipping those lights by just minutes one day...and BAM, full fledged herm!  I would invest in a cheap timer and let that do the flipping for you.  Just my thoughts, could be right, could be wrong...but they are just thoughts 

good luck this time around...and i think i've heard Luda talk about that BB yum yum..."get ya lighters, grab ya sticky, lets get hiya...i got that blueberry yum yum and its that fiya..." (or something like that)

solarz


----------



## Iamganja (Feb 26, 2009)

true say my brother, that is a huge factor which i believe caused the hermy to prevail but im looking to a gd grow this time im a couple months away and since time passes like sand through an hour glass things will come around like " collie buddz" say, im looking to reach full potential on this grow but im wondering if the ferts will cause that unmanagable obstacle. and wondering if can get two colas instead of one if its to late to do some topping


----------



## solarz (Feb 26, 2009)

i wouldn't top in flowering...i'd definitely leave those girls alone...or else you may have some more herms on your hands.


----------



## Iamganja (Mar 5, 2009)

new pics nutes kiciking in and flowering started awaiting the gender results inersection zoomed pictures soon so we can share the moment


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 6, 2009)

Iamganja said:
			
		

> as soon as i get my hands on one. wht do u recommend and will i find it at radioshack for sure ?



Radio Shack has this.
 $12.09

[/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/B]*

* http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2179604





Model: MM-100  |  Catalog #: 63-1313 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A powerful 60-100x magnification microscope with an extremely lightweight and portable design.


----------



## Iamganja (Mar 10, 2009)

1 has turned to be female im not sure about the other one i will take better pictures of the other one today


----------



## Iamganja (Mar 10, 2009)

i managed to take some high defenition macro images i think it will help u help me determine these genders. i believe i am blessed with 2 girls but please hurry we dont wanna keep our guy in or we all know wht may happen . The first 4 images are of the 1st plant, the one im confused about. and the last 2 images are of my 2nd plant which i believe is 100% female .


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice pics. And, you lucky farmer you, they all seem girlish.


----------



## tokinmarine2008 (Mar 10, 2009)

Both look like lovely blueberry ladies to me.  CLONE HER!!! Never will you have to worry about female blueberry plants...


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 10, 2009)

looks like you've got girls to me.  From looking at the last two pics, I'd keep an eye on it for another day or two, but I don't think your gonna be seeing any balls on those beauties.


----------



## Iamganja (Mar 10, 2009)

ya that last last pic looks a little funky at the internode but i dont think thats balls or so. i think its the angle of the picture


----------



## Lemmongrass (Mar 10, 2009)

all look like they have vagoo's to me too.


----------



## IRISH (Mar 10, 2009)

all girly pics bro.  ... no doubt about it...bb... .


----------



## Iamganja (Mar 10, 2009)

thank you evry1 for ur help i will update with more pics soon  wonder how it will be ( AK-47 cross with BLUEBERRY cross with BLUEMOONSHINE


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 10, 2009)

I have to agree with the other 5 people that have made a sex determination, all lovely ladies.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 10, 2009)

congrats


----------



## Alistair (Mar 10, 2009)

They all look like females to me.


----------



## city (Mar 11, 2009)

Female..
I gotta question.
Now I read the entire thread in its entirety.everylast bit of it.
Why are you so arguementative?
You have almost all of the higher valued members of this community telleng you something three or four times.
You pm me to ask me to help sex determination. Was the other 12 growers wrong?
I'm going to unsubscribe from this thread after I'm done typing this


----------



## Iamganja (Mar 11, 2009)

its just the fact that my baby was female then became a hermy thats why i worry


----------



## Iamganja (Mar 11, 2009)

more pics looking at health and sex once again thank you evry1 for ur help very well appreciated.


----------



## PaPaTiLt (Mar 11, 2009)

What lind of lights do you have


----------



## Lemmongrass (Mar 11, 2009)

I dont care if he is second guessing, im happy that this thread will get indexed with pics to google. there is a shortage of unique sexing pictures(more-so of preflowers).


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 11, 2009)

looks like some girly goodness over here


----------



## Iamganja (Mar 11, 2009)

indeed i can take better onz when more maturation is achieved.


----------



## Iamganja (Mar 11, 2009)

PaPaTiLt said:
			
		

> What lind of lights do you have


 
i have two lights one is MH and one is HPS both at 200watts and i aslo have backup flourscents 2 24w in one lamp hood. u need to make sure light gets to the bottom, instead of cutting ur fan leaves and destroying your photosynthesis


----------



## Iamganja (Mar 11, 2009)

i have a question why is it one of my girls is ON CRACK and the other one is jus regular doesnt look like its loving life; same soil, same water, same nutes?


----------



## Iamganja (Mar 11, 2009)

any1 here has a guess on yielding potential of my baby?


----------



## Lemmongrass (Mar 11, 2009)

someone get the crisco, ive never had to fit a quadruple post up there before....


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Mar 11, 2009)

its a female an its a sativa doment like miss THG said. i got a sativa going on ohh 13 weeks since the first pistles an the tricombs are barly starting to turn milky, only seen one amber one an i took 5 suger leafs off it an cheacked them all. the amber one came from the main cola near the bottem of it. just keep growing an keep that ph stable an keep on feeding u still got aways to go JMO thow.


----------



## BudTitan (Mar 12, 2009)

*those plants look like beauties! you wont happen to be that guy i hear about in the city are you???*


----------



## Iamganja (Mar 12, 2009)

Wiseguy_Chef said:
			
		

> its a female an its a sativa doment like miss THG said. i got a sativa going on ohh 13 weeks since the first pistles an the tricombs are barly starting to turn milky, only seen one amber one an i took 5 suger leafs off it an cheacked them all. the amber one came from the main cola near the bottem of it. just keep growing an keep that ph stable an keep on feeding u still got aways to go JMO thow.


 
just for your info. its not sativa THG was talking about my old hermie my new girls i have one thats indica dominant for sure and the other one i guess the sativa genes are taking over. so its gunna be nice to expect two diff. kinds of high and two diffrent harvest times. looking forward to it.


----------



## Iamganja (Mar 12, 2009)

Those girls are so photogenic  i wanted to try some pics without lights... enjoy!


----------



## IloveMJ (Mar 12, 2009)

Nice plants, from my experience they seem just about perfect. Blueberry is a beautiful high too :holysheep:


----------



## NewbieG (Mar 13, 2009)

Your plants look very very healthy. Great job man.


----------



## Rockster (Mar 13, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## Rockster (Mar 13, 2009)

Iamganja said:
			
		

> well my previous hermy plant grew to a size of 1.73m but i started later i started when it was about 17 inches thats why. i have space but id prefer an earlier harvest this time. and i fear it growing up making it harder for the lighting below which was an issue last time. had little popcorn buds on the bottom and full sized onz on the top. but other than that i have no worries at all. my question is would it really make a diff. on anything but yield ?



 It wasnt a true hermie plant but one that can produce nana's which result in some,usually very few seeds being formed and the whole rest of the plant is top notch so you havent been infected by the spawn of satan but its just a thing some strains of cannabis can do,that is produce a few seeds by selfing itself and will invariably produce all female seed with a percentage exhibiting this trait but not neccessarily all.

A true hermie has proper male flowers that sheds loads of pollen but your nana's have comparatively few pollen grains and are wedged in tight between the buds so dispersal is minimal and pollination mainly local to the bud.

As you can see from the pics I've been working with a Cheese clone I purposely reversed with chemicals and had to collect the nana's as this was done later than should have been done but you can see that they don't have much pollen on them,you can make out the grains on the nana surface and they are also within kind of folds of the nana but it can't issue forth pollen like a proper flower like that found on a true hermaphrodite.

Hope this helps


----------



## Iamganja (Mar 13, 2009)

ROCKSTER UR AWESOME! u figured out the issue i had. i always wondered why is it a hermie looked at soooo many pics and still never knew why but u revealed the DA VINCI CODE lol  ya thanx alot that was great. hehe that plant smoked well not GOOD but well. i believe this strain is a good grow and it will come THROOOOOUUUGGGGHHH


----------



## Iamganja (Mar 14, 2009)

still no answer on the yield factor here considering the crossed strains?


----------



## Iamganja (Mar 15, 2009)

I hear blueberry doesnt reach its maximum yield (bud threshold) unless you do some topping but now that im in flowering im wondering if that might be the best idea atm.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Mar 15, 2009)

i wouldnt if you are flowering allreayd ive read the best time is about a week before 12/12 is started


----------



## Iamganja (Mar 15, 2009)

well that pretty much sucks, so wht if u top then u get males that doesnt seem to make much sense


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 15, 2009)

nah it does. the plant uses its energey making the bottom
branches shoot out. making the plant bushier.
im a rookie, but im pretty sure id give it at least 2 weeks to heal from topping
and pinching. before flowering


----------



## Iamganja (Mar 15, 2009)

im sure u missed them and they missed u, they are getting old white hairs poppin


----------



## Iamganja (Mar 16, 2009)

i hope this isnt awkward just to me. my short bushy girl isnt showing as much budding action as the taller thinner one eventho the shorter girl may have double if not triple the budsites on the taller one. any thoughts on that ?:S


----------



## CallMeAFool2 (Mar 16, 2009)

What you will learn, is with each new attempt, you will know more than you did the previous time.  A first grow, you are so excited, you want to finish them before nature has said so.  Once you build up enough smoke, it becomes much easier to wait it out.

Your blue light that was on in the dark period may set you back about a week to 10 days at the worst end of it.  Your leaves look very healthy, if I missed it in the 7 pages, how high is your light from the tops of your plants?


----------



## Iamganja (Mar 16, 2009)

i dont have lights on in the dark period, i have 3 lights surrounding my plants. a 200w HPS on top jus close enough not to burn my girls, and on the bottom a flourscent hood including 2 150w bulbs as u can see pretty close and i also have a 200w MH on the bottom as well as far as the HPS are close enough notto burn anything


----------



## IloveMJ (Mar 18, 2009)

damn, im trippin on these plants lol. theyre growin nicely


----------



## Iamganja (Mar 18, 2009)

thnx  keep send them positive vibes


----------



## Iamganja (Mar 19, 2009)

There one disease i love and its called : B U D D I T I S  all i can say is we are happily infected and there is no cure


----------



## Iamganja (Mar 19, 2009)

Hick, since u seem to be following up on me  may i ask my stem is goin a little funny on me. lots of turns and detours goin on is there anything i can do to hel this wht i did is i placed a stick thicker than my stem so it can help with support as the plant keeps growing. and if this might affect the final outcome?


----------



## chiefALLday (Mar 21, 2009)

good job keep up the good work. your next grow will even be sweeter, sweeter tasting that is:banana: :banana:


----------



## Iamganja (Mar 21, 2009)

im gettin a little worried here my plants arent doin much bud action are they jus stalling and then all of a sudden BOOOM or im i having troubles evrything seems to be fine, green as a st.patrick's parade, healthy and all nutes given lights secured and as close as can be i wonder why they are taking so long and the one that seems to be more sativa dominant is producing earlier and more hairs than the short indica one im a little confused any idea any1 or am i jus to anxious  and i believe we are in 2nd week of flowering either 2nd or 3rd im not that sure


----------



## Iamganja (Mar 22, 2009)

im at the beginning of 3rd week now some pics showing progess, would enjoy some comforting, if the plants progress is according to scedule.


----------



## Iamganja (Mar 22, 2009)

2nd batch


----------



## Iamganja (Mar 22, 2009)

any thoughts ?


----------



## garden_engineer (Mar 22, 2009)

looks good,i just posted some pics of mine.i think we'll probably be harvesting around the same time...time will tell.they look good though bud-peace


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 24, 2009)

Iamganja said:
			
		

> well im still wondering here


 
Here's what I'm looking like at 20 days into flower.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39631


----------



## Iamganja (Mar 24, 2009)

P.H now looking at ur link i think i should worry im not gettin as much out of this and im starting 3nd week, i mean my sativa dominant plant is doin okay i guess its the indica one im worrying about jus seems its not growing as fast as it should.


----------



## Iamganja (Mar 24, 2009)

why wont any1 help me with this problem, THE PLANT IS FLOWERING VERY VERY SLOW and has no reason to do so. I NEED ADVICE, ANSWERS HELP BUT NO1 SEEMS TO SAY ANYTHING   : (


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 24, 2009)

yo dude no need to yell haha
im feeling the exact same way about my plants and im around week 4 flower.
my girl looks like shes budding really slowly.
just wait it out and see all strains are different
im frusterated too
its a waiting game. patience is needed


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 25, 2009)

Just looking at your pots.  What size are they?  IMO they look small for the age of the plants.  I've been in 5gl buckets since before flowering.  I take it patience is not a virtue you worry your pretty little head with, is it?   I'm always entertained by your threads.


----------



## Iamganja (Mar 25, 2009)

lol its not about patience its just wondering about progress you know i look at grows and harvest and at my previous grow and i see that the girls considering the surrounding factors are doin half wht they should. dont we all worry hahaha


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 25, 2009)

Iamganja said:
			
		

> lol its not about patience its just wondering about progress you know i look at grows and harvest and at my previous grow and i see that the girls considering the surrounding factors are doin half wht they should. dont we all worry hahaha


 
Man, I'm still at the stage where I hit my head on the light shields several times a day I'm in there so much.  Hell, yeah we all worry--it's like raising kids almost, but more satisfying in the end maybe.:hubba: 

And your pots are what size?


----------



## Iamganja (Mar 25, 2009)

hahahah true, i think i would call it the postive of worry which would be anxious hahaha im anxious towards my girls   and yes today i was happy raising the lights again, but damn those lights are HOT lol got some light burns but its all worth it in the end. i wonder, the headshop guy said 7-8 weeks flowering but if we are at week 3 and we are like this im thinking at least 5-7 more weeks im guessing lol, its a 7 gallon pot grown from seed this one, starting in pot


----------



## Iamganja (Mar 25, 2009)

and now to be exact i am on the 15th day of flowering since starting sex, i guess i was worrying cuz i counted in the sexing days, so im guessing 15 days at this rate shouldnt be to bad, ill probably post some pics soon.


----------



## Iamganja (Mar 26, 2009)

new pics for you(day 16 flowering since shown sex), umm i looked at my nute box and it said 8-11-23 wondering if thats any good or it might be a factor to why its goin so slow, i move the floro hood on top so i can supply the shorter bush with more light and i think i have evened things atm. well enjoy! cuz i know i did


----------



## Iamganja (Mar 26, 2009)

any say on that nute thing and the pics ? I need to know if my nutes are ok if not, then flushing would be an immediate action. eagerly awaiting responses


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 27, 2009)

one of your plants is all yellow?
is that what im seein?


----------



## Iamganja (Mar 27, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> one of your plants is all yellow?
> is that what im seein?


 
nah its just the reflection of the HPS lights on the plant, is this nute ration okay 8-11-23 ? and today the bushier 1 is showing a little more progress after i devoted the floroz for her.


----------



## 420benny (Mar 27, 2009)

Question for you. When you turn the lights off, is it completely dark where the flowering plants are? How do you know? Any light leakage will mess with your flowering. BTDT. Can you fit in the area with the lights off and look for any light coming in? You will be surprised. Haven't read the whole thread, so I can't comment on nutes. I will try to tonight. I too saw a hermie on page 1, first pic. Only pic I clicked on, actually. That's as far as I got til I skipped to page 8.


----------



## DirtySouthernAfficionado (Mar 27, 2009)

....
Man, I know how your feeling. I've got a Scrog going that has taken way, way to long. One thing after the next...
Anyways, your plants are looking rather nice...
Unless your noticing yellowing or anything unhealthy, I say don't fix what ain't broken. If you are truely are concerned, flush and LOWER your nute solution. I use GH 3 part, I can't comment on your nutes there. What I can say is it is better to start low and slowly build then to overkill and flush again..


----------



## Iamganja (Mar 27, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> Question for you. When you turn the lights off, is it completely dark where the flowering plants are? How do you know? Any light leakage will mess with your flowering. BTDT. Can you fit in the area with the lights off and look for any light coming in? You will be surprised. Haven't read the whole thread, so I can't comment on nutes. I will try to tonight. I too saw a hermie on page 1, first pic. Only pic I clicked on, actually. That's as far as I got til I skipped to page 8.


 
ya well pages 1-4 i think are the previous hermie grow from pages 5-8 thats wr u start my new grow from beginning to current status, and im sure light doesnt come in its as dark as a blackhole if u are in there during the day lights off. and the nutes i talk about are of the current grow.


----------



## Iamganja (Mar 27, 2009)

DirtySouthernAfficionado said:
			
		

> ....
> Man, I know how your feeling. I've got a Scrog going that has taken way, way to long. One thing after the next...
> Anyways, your plants are looking rather nice...
> Unless your noticing yellowing or anything unhealthy, I say don't fix what ain't broken. If you are truely are concerned, flush and LOWER your nute solution. I use GH 3 part, I can't comment on your nutes there. What I can say is it is better to start low and slowly build then to overkill and flush again..


 
i understand well i havent pressured them to much 1 tablet evry 30days and they seem to respond quite well to that i guess we jus have to wait and see 18th day of flowering still have a couple more if i may say thanx for the support evry1, couldnt have done it without the help from the kind ppl on MP.


----------



## Iamganja (Mar 31, 2009)

Day21 flowering  new pics of the girls . okay there is 1 thing i think might be slowing progress here during the night the room is 100% dark but towards 7 am the sun apparently penatrates the walls of the grow room. so any ideas how i can keep out the curious sun, and no rebuilding solutions are possible, maybe something to cover my plants with im up for any ideas .


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 31, 2009)

My grow shop carries that black-one-side-white-the-other film.  It's 10' wide and you can purchase it by the foot--pretty cheap.  Of course, Mylar would do the same.


----------



## Iamganja (Mar 31, 2009)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> My grow shop carries that black-one-side-white-the-other film. It's 10' wide and you can purchase it by the foot--pretty cheap. Of course, Mylar would do the same.


 
can i create a curtain made of thick garbage bags around my girls, or even better move back my cycle so i can prevent the plants from even seeing that 7am, move it back for example 5:30pm --- 5:30am. i worry moving back the cycle could cause stress. they are doin fine really but i am looking for a better results and i believe this small light leak will make a diffrence if dealt with.


----------



## Iamganja (Mar 31, 2009)

takes evry1 SOOO long to post anything here. im feeling left out of the growing community hahahahahahah. as if i was the hermie in the bunch


----------



## Johnnyrotten123 (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi Ganja,
First of all, i only read thru the last few pages of this thread. Second, i usually don't give advice as theres alotta years of growing  in here and much more qualified than myself. I do read alot and spend alotta time in here though. That said, your plants look great but look as though they're still vegging? Fix that light issue whichever way u can and assure you're in a 12/12 phase. The nute issue. When vegging, i was using a 10-10-2 ratio. I understand that when switching to 12/12(flower), u shud cut dwn on the nitrogen. I use foxfarm tigerbloom(2-8-4)along with foxfarm bigbloom(.01-.3-.7) when flowering. You're at 8-11-23. High still in your nitrogen. Try those 2 (Rotten) thoughts, and see where it takes ya. As i said, i only read a few pages of this thread, and u may have other issues.
Peace,
JRotten


----------



## Iamganja (Mar 31, 2009)

Johnnyrotten123 said:
			
		

> Hi Ganja,
> First of all, i only read thru the last few pages of this thread. Second, i usually don't give advice as theres alotta years of growing in here and much more qualified than myself. I do read alot and spend alotta time in here though. That said, your plants look great but look as though they're still vegging? Fix that light issue whichever way u can and assure you're in a 12/12 phase. The nute issue. When vegging, i was using a 10-10-2 ratio. I understand that when switching to 12/12(flower), u shud cut dwn on the nitrogen. I use foxfarm tigerbloom(2-8-4)along with foxfarm bigbloom(.01-.3-.7) when flowering. You're at 8-11-23. High still in your nitrogen. Try those 2 (Rotten) thoughts, and see where it takes ya. As i said, i only read a few pages of this thread, and u may have other issues.
> Peace,
> JRotten


 
No issues my friend and the new grow starts from page 5-9, i am vigrously searching for the nutes but they arent that available in this country, but i dont understand why might u think my plants are still vegging does any1 think the same not to doubt ur observation ofcourse


----------



## Johnnyrotten123 (Mar 31, 2009)

Ganja, i know u took a look at pencilheads WW grow at 20 days. My WW are on a similer pace at 14 days. Yours are at 21 days now, and some flowering but it looks/seems to me they're still in the veg. stage trying to goto flower if that makes sense. I guess u have a timer now or still manually switching light? Just seems they're not at 12/12. Nutes? Online ordering not an option? 2 grows and 10 pages of post, i'm sure all this has been asked/covered I really need to get outside and do sumthing!!


----------



## Iamganja (Mar 31, 2009)

the 1st grow was all about a hermie issue, the 2nd grow is mostly me posting pics, and i am pretty sure im in flowering and yes the 12/12 is proper and everything i still dont know where u get the theory that im still veggiing how would a plant bud in vegetation. and the nutes arent a big deal im evening things out, actually things are goin pretty well i may just have to adjust a curtain of some sort to make sure my plants are 100% dark eventho the light that did come in wasnt significant enough to cause damage.


----------



## Johnnyrotten123 (Mar 31, 2009)

> and the nutes arent a big deal im evening things out, actually things are goin pretty well i may just have to adjust a curtain of some sort to make sure my plants are 100% dark eventho the light that did come in wasnt significant enough to cause damage



COOL! If you're happy then i'm happy!!  Glad i was able to help u talk yourself into a "conclusion"!!! Grow on and smile!! 

"Don't say i didn't warn ya when your train gets lost"
Zimmy


----------



## Iamganja (Mar 31, 2009)

Johnnyrotten123 said:
			
		

> COOL! If you're happy then i'm happy!! Glad i was able to help u talk yourself into a "conclusion"!!! Grow on and smile!!
> 
> "Don't say i didn't warn ya when your train gets lost"
> Zimmy


 
how can i not smile when i have the advantage to look at those beautiful girls evryday all day  a little tweak here and there is all thats needed. i have 1 question if i move my cycle from 9pm-9am instead i would make my cycle 5 pm - 5 am would this cause stress since its during flowering


----------



## Johnnyrotten123 (Mar 31, 2009)

Don't chance it(stress). Do as u said a few post up. Make yourself a curtain and work on a diff. nute ratio. Try that first-cheers to u! You're a "trip"!!


----------

